# Rallies for all



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Now that all the excitement of christmas is over, how about having a look at the upcoming rally list and get your names down and enjoy a good couple of days away with like minded people.

Dennis


----------



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)

I agree, I am new to all this and ready to meet some nice people, just got to do my van conversion. So anyone in South Wales that is kind enough to comeover and give a newbie a helping hand, you are more than welcome. Hardstanding available, hot shower and electric hook up can be sorted. Can accomadate 2 vans.

Zimee :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

brillopad said:


> Now that all the excitement of christmas is over, how about having a look at the upcoming rally list and get your names down and enjoy a good couple of days away with like minded people.
> 
> Dennis


...already done Dennis, far more exciting than christmas. :wink: :wink: :wink: 
curlyboy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis
As soon as I get the all clear from the doctors to drive again cause I"m getting a bit stir crazy not being able to go away in the van.

Ron


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

But how do you join the rally group? It seems to be a top secret society.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> But how do you join the rally group? It seems to be a top secret society.


Hi

When you go to add yourself to a rally you will automatically be asked to join the rally group before you can enter your details.

Not a lot of point having rally group members who never go on rallies :wink:

It's definitely not a "top secret society" :lol:

As Dennis said in his post why don't you all have a look at our rally listings and see if anything takes your fancy, if it does and the dates are ok, put your name on the list. Full booking details are on each rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------

